# wash knee pad in washing machine?



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

How do you guys wash knee pad in washing machine efficiently?

do you just throw in washing machine?


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Thats what i do. Then sun dry. Helps get rid of smell. You cam soak in a little bit of vinegar to kill bacteria. Some ppl put baking soda.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

All the time, air dry.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Yep....air dry in Sun, gets rid of all knee funk odors.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

ok. I will wash it with strong vinegar


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Picard said:


> How do you guys wash knee pad in washing machine efficiently?
> 
> do you just throw in washing machine?


You nailed it: the most efficient way to wash knee pad in washing machine is to put them in the washing machine.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Picard said:


> How do you guys wash knee pad in washing machine efficiently?
> 
> do you just throw in washing machine?


I throw in all my pads. Ideally get the GF's pads in and set it to small load on the heavy duty setting. Dry them in the dryer on low for a short period of time.

I've been using the same pads for years with no stink or degradation issues.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I usually soak in vinegar and water rather than wash with it 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Washing machine with some oxiclean or borax, then into the dryer on low heat. Oxiclean and borax kill odors. Either works for dunking helmets, cycling shoes, etc. too.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

^ into sure how to read the above? Are you saying you put your helmet in the washing machine?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Rocky Mtn said:


> ^ into sure how to read the above? Are you saying you put your helmet in the washing machine?


Make sure you use a front loader on delicate.


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

Yep, I throw mine in there too. Air dry. No problems yet. I wash mine every few rides, or when they start to get really stinky.

It also helps to rinse them thoroughly with water after every ride. That should extend the time between washings, and potentially extend the life of the pads.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Rocky Mtn said:


> ^ into sure how to read the above? Are you saying you put your helmet in the washing machine?


I mentioned "dunking" helmets and shoes as opposed to putting them in the washing machine. i.e. put some warm water in a bucket, add some oxiclean or borax, push the items in and swish around a bit, then rinse well.


----------

